# Perdido River Bass 11-20-11



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't been able to take my boat out in about two months so I figured I would take it out this weekend just to run the motor a little bit. Since the weather didn't cooperate Saturday I had to wait until yesterday to get on the water. I took my brother-in-law and his 4 year old son for a short trip from about 3 - 5 in the afternoon. The bite was pretty slow but we did manage to boat 2 bass with the biggest one weighing in at 2lb 9oz. The first bass came on a crank bait and the second was caught on topwater. It was just a good time getting my nephew on the water and I think he is hooked already. Aside from the bass we did get to see a beautiful bald eagle and a 6ft aligator and my nephew thought that was really cool. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good report,, I fish Perdido all the time,, pretty slow right now.. good on ya for getting the kiddo on the boat...


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I talked to a guy that was leaving when I got there and he said he had been there since 9 am and only had 1 bite. After hearing that I was just glad to catch a couple


----------

